# SCP Thread



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2021)

For those who know and are fans of the SCP foundation and their collection of creatures, objects, and otherworldly occupants, feel free to discuss them here.

Which ones fascinate you, scare you, or are your favorite?

Pretty much anything goes.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 22, 2021)

2662 is a personal favourite of mine! Love how it shows that not all keter's are trying to kill.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 22, 2021)

I will never not be amazed that there's a canon SCP that's literally "My enormous lesbian sock-loving Furry GF with big titties and a swinging ████". (3887, for those curious)

Peak HR Giger / Guillermo del Toro channeling, right there.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2021)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> 2662 is a personal favourite of mine! Love how it shows that not all keter's are trying to kill.


Yes!

One of my recent favorites has been SCP-999, silly I know, but I discovered this one when I was in a bad mood, and it immediately cheered me up. I'd argue it's the most wholesome occupant in the database









Attaman said:


> I will never not be amazed that there's a canon SCP that's literally "My enormous lesbian sock-loving Furry GF with big titties and a swinging ████". (3887, for those curious)
> 
> Peak HR Giger / Guillermo del Toro channeling, right there.


Just give it time, it will likely happen.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 22, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Just give it time, it will likely happen.


I am not joking. They already exist: SCP-3887. I forget if 3887a or 3887b. Also there is implied vore content, I think?

Insert appropriate "horny bonk.jpg"


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2021)

Attaman said:


> I am not joking. They already exist: SCP-3887. I forget if 3887a or 3887b. Also there is implied vore content, I think?
> 
> Insert appropriate "horny bonk.jpg"


Wow, you weren't kidding. So that's the name of the character I've seen so much art of scrolling through FA, along with 1471.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 22, 2021)

Question, is there anything more stereotypical british than scp 3753- tea K.O


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 24, 2021)

I'll admit I only know a few of these.

SCP-261, the vending machine with the weirdest snacks.

SCP-294, another refreshment machine... and a much more literal one at that.  Do NOT ask for a cup of Joe (well okay, SOME of us might enjoy that).

SCP-334, who might as well be the Firefox mascot for all we know.

And... SCP-370.  We don't talk about that one though.

I.... MAY know a few others, but only the ones in the first thousand, so to speak, as I was binge-reading them at one point.  Those four are the ones that stuck with me.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 24, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> SCP-294, another refreshment machine... and a much more literal one at that. Do NOT ask for a cup of Joe (well okay, SOME of us


I remember this one.

One point a worker requested "the perfect drink" , which made the machine dispense this purple liquid. Once he drank it, he fell into a state of intense euphoric shock, and when he recovered, well....he didn't think life was worth living anymore.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 25, 2021)

also! scps 580, 321 and 963. all of which are a members of the Bright family, except for 963 which makes anyone who touches it, into Jack Bright.
if my memory proceeds me, the Bright family has a very tight weave with the scp foundation, with Adam and Evelyn Bright both being employed by the foundation, and giving birth to 5 children, two which turned out to be anomalous, then two became scientists for the foundation, and one joining "the serpents hand" an anti-scp foundation group. I remember the names of 2 of them and I think I'm right on the third, there is Sarah, Jack, and if I'm right Aj, the rest I'll check up on.


----------



## LizardKing05 (Jan 16, 2022)

SCP-956 for simply being a cute, inanimate object that springs to life only when kids are around. I mean yeah it doesn't like them and [REDACTED] them but I think 956 is a good collector's item for adults. Cute pinata thing


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 16, 2022)

I have not heard of the SCP foundation before; what is it exactly?


----------



## Attaman (Jan 16, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I have not heard of the SCP foundation before; what is it exactly?


Vaguely crowd-sourced fictional setting about various supernatural creatures being contained by a Men In Black-esque organization. The creatures range from "Genuinely harmless and there mostly just because people find them interesting / for their own safety" to "Possible extinction level event", likewise the organization tends to range from "Relatively benevolent in agenda" to "Just-shy-of-malevolent but still better than the worst things under their containment", with about the only commonality among the latter (the organization) being that they quickly and frequently swing from "Scarily competent" to "Scarily incompetent".

The setting's been rifled for a couple games / game concepts, and as said it's vaguely crowd sourced so has a fair bit of entries ranging from entirely serious to aforementioned "Big titty monster GF" and a lot of ground in between.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 16, 2022)

Scp4496 is literally just a mass retail figure of a figure from Beast Wars Neo, that was one of the more infamous victims of Takara's poor golden plastic quality 






						SCP-4496 - SCP Foundation
					

The SCP Foundation's 'top-secret' archives, declassified for your enjoyment.




					scp-wiki.wikidot.com


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 16, 2022)

Attaman said:


> The creatures range from "Genuinely harmless and there mostly just because people find them interesting / for their own safety" to "Possible extinction level event",


Also note that they rate object classes by containment difficulty, NOT by level of danger.  A Keter-class item is just really really hard to contain, although I have noticed many of those ARE dangerous in their own right.

Just to give you an idea how weird this whole thing gets, there is a scenario of _toilet paper_ being Keter-class (SCP-2966, for anyone who thinks I'm joking about that).



Admittedly I prefer extensively-tested entries like SCP-914.  Beware, that one will take a very long time to read as there's well over a THOUSAND test results.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

SCP 682 is a fun one given its adaptability and malicious intelligence. The attempts to dispose of it are an interesting read.

I also like SCP 407. 

Mainly because this video makes me laugh:


----------



## Rayd (Jan 18, 2022)

avoiding more obvious popular favorites (i'd be here all day if i didn't), these are some of the ones i find the most interesting off the top of my head that i feel are underappreciated.



Spoiler: i put WAY too many holy shit



*SCP-3156 | Civilization Carrier Case -* a collection of 17 large plastic containers that grant any insects placed into them higher cognitive function, and thus causes them to display traits resembling early human civilization.

*SCP-2749 | It's Just Business -* a business tie that creates clones of itself that tie themselves to nearby inanimate objects, turning them into sapient business workers.

*SCP-624 | "Personal" Music Player -* an otherwise empty MP3 player that fills itself to it's capacity with music written, produced and played by the person who plugs headphones into it and wears them, seemingly as if it was all from an alternate universe where said person was a famous musician.

*SCP-2060 | We Burn Every Day -* miniature counterparts of celebrities that can be ignited and smoked as if they were cigarettes, gradually altering the smoker's beliefs and personality into that of the counterpart smoked on a regular basis.

*SCP-1468 | Literature Birds -* a species of bird that carve english literature into wood, from books to poems.

*SCP-1737 | The Referee -* artificial manifestations of existing referees that take the place of those referees whenever they are unable to officiate a sporting event for any reason. the manifestation knows all the rules to the game no matter what it is, and officiates it like normal. in every instance however, 2 of the players receive life threatening injures indirectly related to the referee.

*SCP-4696 | GRONK WANT GUTS -* a stuffed gorilla plush named gronk that gains sentience when placed next to any other plush, also granting sentience to that plush as well, the plush will then flee from gronk in fear, until inevitably being attacked and ripped apart.

*SCP-3100 | The Reliquary -* a former foundation site with the ability of retrieving the memories of the deceased indefinitely - it's main purpose.

*SCP-2046 | Mendeleev's Nightmare - *a poster of the periodic table that creates non-existent elements on itself when not being watched, and materializes said elements from surrounding atoms.

*SCP-681 | Hostile Helium -* 200 canisters of helium that release themselves and "attack" any nearby living person by helium suffocation.

*SCP-3795 | WHO KILLED YOUR DOG?! -* a book with the phrase "WHO KILLED YOUR DOG?!" etched behind the cover. whenever someone who owns a dog reads this phrase, they will fall unconscious for 6 hours, in which during that time somebody close to that person will be compelled to kill the dog by any means possible, and lose all recollection of doing it once they have finished and returned to their original point. once the original person gains consciousness, they will find a note with clues to who did it, stating that they had 24 hours to figure out who do it. if they find out within that amount of time, the dog will return to life unharmed, if not, the dog remains deceased.

*SCP-3502 | The Kangaroo Sign -* a kangaroo crossing road sign in which, when passed, a mob of kangaroos with heightened intelligence will stop the car, hijack it, and drive away from the driver.
*
SCP-606 | The Teacher -* an entity that takes the form of a ball of light, made up entirely out of pure knowledge. this entity gains sustenance and feeds off of any nearby information of any kind (books, tapes, recordings, files, etc.), remembering all of this information. when a living person is present, it will attempt to transfer all of the knowledge it knows to the person in question, unintentionally killing them as the sudden, massive amount of information causes a shock to the brain that puts them into a coma, followed by death.

*SCP-3434 | ...And We'd Rather Remain in the Darkness -* an unknown cause of a phenomenon in post-term pregnancy involving the baby trying to prevent it's own birth.

*SCP-649 | Matchbox Full of Winter -* a matchbox full of blue tipped matches as opposed to red. upon one being struck, snowflakes will appear instead of sparks, and create ice instead of a flame. SCP-649's main anomalous properties occur when it is left open, gradually turning the room it is in into a winter environment, with low temperatures, snow, and strong winds, stabilizing at -30C and 3 metres of snow. this effect will gradually revert itself if the matchbox is closed.

*SCP-2203 | Find the One for You! - *a seemingly standard novelty love-tester machine that, instead of dispensing a card with contents normal for a love-tester, dispenses a card with the name, address and phone number of "the one for you", also stating some tips on how to approach this person.

*SCP-1608 | Yu-Kiang -* a floating blue whale found drifting high in the sky, that can phase in and out of intangibility. 

*SCP-3268 | Digital Predator -* an anomalous entity that appears on the screen of electronics capable of displaying images. this anomaly appears as a mouth, and displays traits of a predatory animal, "feeding" on pictures of any prey animals that are put on the screen, gradually causing the picture to become more and more gruesome with fatal injuries to said animal.

*SCP-3665 | Instant Demon, Just Add Blood! -* a package with red powder, marketed as "Instant Demon, Just Add Blood!", with instructions on how to use the powder, simply adding blood or the "imitation blood" provided. doing so will result in summoning a demon that will follow every task by the person who summoned it.

*SCP-1248 | Personality Recorder -* a tape recorder that, when listened to, if the recording contains the audible voice of a person, the listener will immediately become unresponsive until the recording is finished, and will then become responsive again, their personality being entirely and permanently changed to the person's that spoke in the recording.

*SCP-4837 | Duck Tales, Dragon Tales -* a seemingly ordinary duck that is capable of hopping dimensions, using this ability to store and retrieve objects to trade with humans, using telepathy to speak with them to do so.

*SCP-372 | Peripheral Jumper -* a small creature that torments victims by quickly hiding in their peripheral vision, following them as they feel like they are being watched, but never being able to see the creature in it's entirety. this creature will however attack individuals if there are too many present to make hiding impossible.

*SCP-2110 | Safe Haven -* a dismantled, abandoned cottage, which went entered, will appear to be fully furnished and repaired, those entering will be greeted by people that invite them to stay for dinner. all items and food taken from the cottage will persist outside of the cottage and aren't seen to be anomalous. (this is a pretty detailed SCP and there's a lot more to it, check it out though, it's pretty cool.)

sometimes i'll just click the "random scp" button on the app i use for reading scp entries and sometimes find some hidden gems like these ones. i know of dozens more but for the sake of keeping this post somewhat compact i'll stop there.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 18, 2022)

I want to thank everyone here for bringing this thread back

I'm glad it's getting some use <3


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 18, 2022)

I've been working on a sci fi universe, with a species based loosely on scp 1471. Had the interesting idea of an illusion magic that is pierced by electronic cameras


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 25, 2022)

I like the graffiti owl a lot. 
173 is also a favorite since I've always been creeped out by weird looking animate statues.


----------

